# Big Problem



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Iran says nuclear discussions are over and they will not stop until America is "No More". That to me tell me we should bomb the living shit out of the camel ****ing scumbags!! No troops on the ground, just turn the entire place into glass!!! We wont though, we will want to "discuss" it for the next several years all the while they are getting their shit together. Our 'experts" and politicians will tell us that they are a long way off from achieving it. But as far as we know they could be a lot closer than we think. We will wait until something happens and then the president will be "outraged" and vow to retaliate and put more sanctions on them.. We are so ****ing weak it is pathetic!! No wonder nobody takes us serious anymore.. It all started with Clinton and only getting worse now.

We as a country actually DESERVE everything we get!! Hell, the majority gets what they want and now they got it I guess. Wait till we get ****ing nuked and see how bad the liberals and liberal sympathiser ****s are whining

When someone tells you they are planning on KILLING you. You DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!!

Iran?s Supreme Leader: Jihad Will Continue Until America is No More


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't you know we can talk our way out of any problem, even if the other side doesn't listen or care what we say! Wait til the government agrees to kill Americans if the middle east will just leave us alone long enough to destroy the USA on our own, we won't need any outside help, we have nobama and congress doing it now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We should have turned Iran into a glass bowl on Jan 20, 1980.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

But we can use sanctions - threaten to out them on facebook. Deny them entry to Disneyland. Take away their frequent flyer miles. Put a hold on the money they might have had in our banks if they actually had money in our banks. We could even (OMG) shake our finger at them. We can be "outraged" or even use stronger words.

Or if we were Obama - we could go golfing.

America foreign policy = first class comedy.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> But we can use sanctions - threaten to out them on facebook. Deny them entry to Disneyland. Take away their frequent flyer miles. Put a hold on the money they might have had in our banks if they actually had money in our banks. We could even (OMG) shake our finger at them. We can be "outraged" or even use stronger words.
> 
> Or if we were Obama - we could go golfing.
> 
> America foreign policy = first class comedy.


And if all that fails we get really serious and send Kerry over there. OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH, that's make'em tremble.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kill em all, let God sort them out!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

In a global economy with even the least amount of free trade sanctions are a waste even writing the word is a waste. Nationalism of trade is even worse.

The strategy must be: First, shut up and stop commenting about every little thing we disagree with. Second when it comes time for action, DO IT! Twice the amount necessary. Third, then explain why but just why then return to step one.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A man across the street screams at you and your family every time you go outdoors that he hates you. Then he starts screaming that he hopes you die. You report him to the police but they refuse to do anything about it. Then one day you see the guy come home, and as he pulls a gun case out of his car and what looks like a box of ammo, and while he heads indoors he is screaming that he is going to kill you and your family. The police do nothing. Then the guy across the street comes out the door with a rifle and starts loading rounds in it, screaming that he is going to kill you. The police do nothing. Moving is a not an option. The guy gets the gun loaded, points it at you, screaming he is going to kill you. Should you shoot him first, or wait until he shoots and hope that he misses before you do anything? 

I say under the circumstances, if he says he is going to kill you, believe him, and kill him first.

Iran keeps saying that they are going to destroy us. They are working on nukes. Don't wait, take them out NOW.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They should have dropped off a suitcase nuke next door to one of their nuke plants, it would have looked like an accident.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> And if all that fails we get really serious and send Kerry over there. OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH, that's make'em tremble.


And then he will have Kerry put them in time out!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

misdirection, misdirection, MISDIRECTION

we all know iran, north Korea, pre 01 Afghanistan, pre 02 Iraq will keep telling the USA to **** off

what's the real threat?? haven't herd much out of Ukraine?? or much about the Russia/China gas trade deal...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> misdirection, misdirection, MISDIRECTION
> 
> we all know iran, north Korea, pre 01 Afghanistan, pre 02 Iraq will keep telling the USA to **** off
> 
> what's the real threat?? haven't herd much out of Ukraine?? or much about the Russia/China gas trade deal...


Just give the nobama administration time and they will threaten the US also. What started as a local problem will become America's next money pit and another place for American military to die for nothing.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We were always taught not to bring a loaded gun into the house. That is not to say we had no loaded guns in the house. The idea was to make the guns clear coming in. Then loaded guns were where everyone in the house knew where to find them and children knew not to touch any of them.

I never violated gun rules.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

OBAMA worst president ever.

MOLON LABE


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> misdirection, misdirection, MISDIRECTION
> 
> we all know iran, north Korea, pre 01 Afghanistan, pre 02 Iraq will keep telling the USA to **** off
> 
> what's the real threat?? haven't herd much out of Ukraine?? or much about the Russia/China gas trade deal...


Misdirection is always possible. Plan an attack to look like Iran or NK did then stand back and say "WTF? We'll send our troops in to help you."


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, we the people have a big problem, it's called the Federal government and state government. They are suppose to answer to the people and they no longer do that so it is therefore up to the people to correct the big problem and *the vote will not work at this point* so another means must be used to fix this problem. IMO, there are only two fixes, succession or revolution as there can be no compromise on freedoms or rights it must come down to making one side give back or the other side giving up they're freedoms and rights. We are passed the idea of talking since that would mean compromise and I can't compromise my freedom nor my rights. To fight fire with fire, Americans need to take a stand! This country backs other countries that brake away from such forms of tyranny but refuse to back citizens wanting the same right to live free in America. That piss poor excuse of a president "lincoln" showed where the Federal government stood on people's rights and it has done nothing but gotten worse. Where are the few brave that want they're freedoms back and are willing to fight for them? I'm not asking for all to give up what they want/have, just give all a place and a chance to have the choice and a place to live with that choice. This doesn't have to destroy the country but it will cause some problems for those that like the feeling of that fence up they're back side.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> We should have turned Iran into a glass bowl on Jan 20, 1980.


Big Glass Bowl Yes! Then our next foreign aid project is to drain Israel's sewers into the bowl!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Is anyone here prepared for a nuclear attack? I personally wasnt planning on living under ground for 2 years...what's the protocol to prepare for this?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It won't be 2 years. Please read: Nuclear Blast | Ready.gov
The basic idea is if you have fallout coming down on top of you, you need protection or you have to get out. Since the winds are usually out of the west, the fallout will head east. There are loots of good websites out there. Please do the research for yourself. There are too many different ideas of what will happen and what to do. Some are correct a lot are full of rumor, half truths and BS. Here are some of the sites I've read over the past few years.
Radiation Protection Topics | Radiation Protection | US EPA
Radiation Health Unit Department of Health
Understanding Radiation - Radiation Emergency Medical Management
Nuclear Fallout
https://www.fourmilab.ch/etexts/www/effects/
Electromagnetic Pulse - EMP Myths - futurescience.com
These are some I've saved but not ready yet.
How to Survive a Nuclear Attack: 21 Steps (with Pictures)
Survive A Nuke Attack | Thinking About the Unthinkable: How to Survive a Nuclear Bomb
survivingaterroristnuke


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

ekim said:


> Yes, we the people have a big problem, it's called the Federal government and state government. They are suppose to answer to the people and they no longer do that so it is therefore up to the people to correct the big problem and *the vote will not work at this point* so another means must be used to fix this problem. IMO, there are only two fixes, succession or revolution as there can be no compromise on freedoms or rights it must come down to making one side give back or the other side giving up they're freedoms and rights. We are passed the idea of talking since that would mean compromise and I can't compromise my freedom nor my rights. To fight fire with fire, Americans need to take a stand! This country backs other countries that brake away from such forms of tyranny but refuse to back citizens wanting the same right to live free in America. That piss poor excuse of a president "lincoln" showed where the Federal government stood on people's rights and it has done nothing but gotten worse. Where are the few brave that want they're freedoms back and are willing to fight for them? I'm not asking for all to give up what they want/have, just give all a place and a chance to have the choice and a place to live with that choice. This doesn't have to destroy the country but it will cause some problems for those that like the feeling of that fence up they're back side.


Our government has been bought and paid for for years now. Every city counsel man wants to be a state congressman. Every state congressman wants to be a US congressman so he can in turn be a US Senator. Why? So they can have the power, the perks, the ability to rule like the soviet politburo. Their favors are sold to the highest bidder. We as a nation are circling the bowl headed down the shitter.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> Yes, we the people have a big problem, it's called the Federal government and state government. They are suppose to answer to the people and they no longer do that so it is therefore up to the people to correct the big problem and *the vote will not work at this point* so another means must be used to fix this problem. IMO, there are only two fixes, succession or revolution as there can be no compromise on freedoms or rights it must come down to making one side give back or the other side giving up they're freedoms and rights. We are passed the idea of talking since that would mean compromise and I can't compromise my freedom nor my rights. To fight fire with fire, Americans need to take a stand! This country backs other countries that brake away from such forms of tyranny but refuse to back citizens wanting the same right to live free in America. That piss poor excuse of a president "lincoln" showed where the Federal government stood on people's rights and it has done nothing but gotten worse. Where are the few brave that want they're freedoms back and are willing to fight for them? I'm not asking for all to give up what they want/have, just give all a place and a chance to have the choice and a place to live with that choice. This doesn't have to destroy the country but it will cause some problems for those that like the feeling of that fence up they're back side.


Ever since those two piss poor excuses for presidents Lincoln and Woodrow Wilson, we have not really even had state governments. The states are now just lapdogs and extensions to the feds.

On Iran, bomb them until there is nothing left in the country taller than 3 feet. Then nuke 'em.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Never trust a country that doesn't like bacon!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Send hitlery climton, and that moochelle obammma with a radar tracker, then fire every damn thing we got, locked on to them. WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE? 
Hashtag#what difference does it make?#

Edit- Sorry- Im mixing my scandals, hashatg#NUKEEM#


----------

